# [OT] Alice ti aiuta...

## neon

Ennesima avventura telecomiana...

Squilla il telefono:

io: Pronto?

operatrice telecom: Buongiorno, e' a conoscienza del servizio alice ti aiuta?

io: Si, lo conosco.

operatrice telecom: Allora come mai non lo ha attivato?

io: Perche' non supporta i sistemi operativi che utilizzo.

operatrice telecom: Ma lei deve attivarlo!

io: Perche' scusi? Comunque anche volendo non potrei, ho un macintosh

 ed il programma e' per windows.

operatrice telecom: Deve attivarlo perche' ci permette di risolvere i problemi relativi alla linea bla bla... seguendo una lista di opzioni bla bla preme i bottoni bla bla.

DOPO 2 ORE DI STORIE, pur di togliermela dalle scatole

io: Va bene, le giuro che se esiste laversione per os x o per linux la provo

momento di consultazione con il collega

operatrice telecom: Bene, allora, lei scarica l'eseguibile lo avvia e segue le indicazioni.

io: Perfetto!!! la ringrazio! Corro subito ad installare tutto!!!

Dite che l'ha capito che la prendevo per il c*lo?

Sbatto giu'

Ah dimenticavo, alla fine ha "minacciato" di richiamare per controllare che avessi installato tutto.

La cosa che mi fa pensare e': che vuol dire "lei DEVE installarlo"?

Se e' un servizio che offrono io sono liberissimo di non utilizzarlo, sul contratto non c'e' scritto nulla in proposito.

Ma soprattutto come sanno che non l'ho installato? 

Ultima ed importantissima domanda se scrivo un HOWTO su come utilizzare alice ti aiuta sotto wine me lo mettete sticky?  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

ah ah ah ah ah!

Non aspetto l'ora che chiamino anche me!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> ah ah ah ah ah!
> 
> Non aspetto l'ora che chiamino anche me!   

 

Vorrai dire che "non vedi"  :Razz: 

Cmq, anche io.

Mi chiamano se non ho Alice?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Non aspetto l'ora che chiamino anche me!   

 

Uff ma perche' in svizzera non ci sono queste cose  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PXL

beh, fedeli, ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> beh, fedeli, ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica??

 

Beh questo si  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *PXL wrote:*   

> beh, fedeli, ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica??

 

A me hanno chiamato decine di volte. Non appena dico che sono studente di ingegneria informatica rispondono che potrebbe interessarmi comunque dato che migliorerei la mia padronanza con office  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me hanno chiamato decine di volte. Non appena dico che sono studente di ingegneria informatica rispondono che potrebbe interessarmi comunque dato che migliorerei la mia padronanza con office 

 

Guarda che quando sei convinto di utilizzare office, se guardi bene scopri che office sta utilizzando te   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guarda che quando sei convinto di utilizzare office, se guardi bene scopri che office sta utilizzando te  

 

Semplicemente vero.

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guarda che quando sei convinto di utilizzare office, se guardi bene scopri che office sta utilizzando te  

 

Premesso che non uso office, la mia affermazione era riferita al fatto che la signorina in questione credeva/crede che dall'uni uscissimo maghi di office (forse ora sono stato chiaro).  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *PXL wrote:*   

> ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica??

 

Oh certo, accade puntualmente la seguente scena: 

La signorina: "Salve, con chi parlo?"

Io rispondo.

La signorina: "Bene! Le interesserebbero corsi di informatica?"

Io: "Certamente. Quanto pagate?"

La signorina, perplessa: "Come scusi?"

Io: "Mi perdoni, mi pareva di aver capito che cercavate insegnanti per corsi di informatica."

La signorina: "Veramente...Ma posso intuire a questo punto che non le interessa la visione da allievo."

Io: "Retorico, direi."

La signorina: "Buonasera"

Io: " 'sera"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@n3m0:  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _sys/sid

@n3m0: Sei un mito...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

l'ultima di nemo me la segno... voglio provare anche io il brivido  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

cavolo, ora nn mi muovo più da casa. 

dato che ste tipe di alice nn mi sembrano il top di comprendonio, provo ad estorcere ad una il num di cel così ci mettiamo d'accordo per quando deve venire a casa mia ad installarmi sto "aiuto".

still waitin

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh... cambi compagnia ma trovi sempre la stessa gente dall'altra parte della cornetta...  :Twisted Evil: 

io con l'assistenza tiscali ho passato quindici minuti buoni a spiegare all'addetto che non potevo lanciare internet explorer per avviare il loro servizio di telefonia netphone perchè non avevo internet explorer e non lo avrei mai potuto installare sotto un sistema operativo diverso da windows... al che lui esce fuori con questa frase: "allora faccia così: vada su questo indirizzo http://#indirizzomicrosoft e clicchi su questo collegamento, scarichi il file che le chiederà di scaricare e faccia doppio click su ie6setup.exe ...."  :Laughing: 

devo dire che è un peccato anche perchè netphone permetteva di telefonare gratuitamente sui fissi nazionali....    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Bengio

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

Bengio

----------

## motaboy

É sempre difficile spiegare che non esiste solo winzozz...

PC=WINZOZZ

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Premesso che non uso office, la mia affermazione era riferita al fatto che la signorina in questione credeva/crede che dall'uni uscissimo maghi di office (forse ora sono stato chiaro). 

 

Lungi da me accusarti di usare office..... non ho mai voluto così male ad una persona da accusarla di utilizzo di office   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> Premesso che non uso office, la mia affermazione era riferita al fatto che la signorina in questione credeva/crede che dall'uni uscissimo maghi di office (forse ora sono stato chiaro).  
> 
> Lungi da me accusarti di usare office..... non ho mai voluto così male ad una persona da accusarla di utilizzo di office  
> ...

 

Avevo capito che non mi stavi accusando   :Wink:   La mia è stata solo una precisazione dato che il mio post non era stato compreso (anche perchè rileggendolo dopo un poco ho compreso che era davvero ambiguo).

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Oh certo, accade puntualmente la seguente scena: 
> 
> La signorina: "Salve, con chi parlo?"
> 
> Io rispondo.
> ...

 

Ricordate il mio usuale rito di risposta a questa gente?

Beh, hanno richiamato, ma stavolta non c'ero.

Ma sentite qua, uno spasso. Anche mia madre e' un mito  :Smile: 

Il telefono squilla.

Risponde mia madre.

L'impiegata: "Buonasera signora, siamo bla bla bla, volevamo proporle un corso di informatica per i suoi figli, bla bla"

Mia madre la interrompe cortesemente: "Guardi, ho mio figlio iscritto al quinto anno del corso di laurea in Informatica, non m i pare il caso..."

Sicura che la scusa (se così la si vuol chiamare, ma scusa in effetti non è) avrebbe funzionato come in altri casi in cui è capitata lei a telefono quando chiamavano questi poveri dementi, mia madre rimane attonita nel sentirsi rispondere: "Eh, ma lei vuole mettere la teoria e la pratica?"

La faccia di mia madre:   :Shocked: 

Mia madre: "Signorina, lei sta scherzando vero?"

L'impiegata: "Ma come, signora, noi le diamo un CERTIFICATO!!"

Mia madre: "Signorina, ma lei lo sa che cos'è una laurea? Mi spiega che diavolo se ne fa mio figlio del suo misero certificato? Se proprio vuole, cmq, glielo posso mandare lo stesso mio figlio, se vi serve un insegnante [e qui mi ha rubato la battuta, ndt]"

L'impiegata: "Ma no signora, io non voglio mettere in dubbio le capacità di suo figlio, ma sa oggi giorno, si vive di certificazioni e poi noi siamo partner Microsoft [certificazioni Microsoft, ecco il vero malessere del mondo informatico, ndt], certamente suo figlio, se glielo dice, non può far altro che porgere tanto di cappello"

Mia madre: "Non credo proprio."

La signorina: "E' perchè mai?"

Mia madre: "Non può capire. Non capisco neanche io."

La signorina demorde su di me, ma: "Ma lei ha altri figli?"

Mia madre: "Si, ho una 16enne, quasi 17enne"

La scassacazzi: "Ah, vediamo, deve essere al terzo superiore"

Mia madre: "No, il quinto."

La ormai insopportabile impiegata: "Non è possibile!"

Mia madre: "Capisce, ora, perchè non abbiamo bisogno di lei?"

La signorina, di una tempra mai vista: "Si, ok, ma a lei il corso potrebbe servire..."

Mia madre: "Ma le pare che con un laureato in casa io mando mia figlia da lei?" [per la cronaca, mia sorella ha fatto la primina a 4 anni e mezzo, ndt]

Woderwoman: "Si, ma il certificato, a lei varrebbe anche dei punti di credito"

Mia madre finalmente la liquida, rottasi le palle della storia del certificato.

Ma che gente.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## starise

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordate il mio usuale rito di risposta a questa gente?
> 
> Beh, hanno richiamato, ma stavolta non c'ero.
> ...

 

spassosissima! tua madre è stata grande!   :Very Happy: 

cmq. per caso sei al quinto anno di informatica a Monte S.Angelo a Fuorigrotta? Anche io sto andando li a informatica... però sono al primo anno   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

a me telefonano solo quelli di alice... ma non c'è gusto a trattarli male... non capiscono e non mi riesce di farli sentire offesi non mi diverto   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

 *starise wrote:*   

> cmq. per caso sei al quinto anno di informatica a Monte S.Angelo a Fuorigrotta?

 

Si.

 *starise wrote:*   

> Anche io sto andando li a informatica... però sono al primo anno  

 

In bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mia madre: "Non può capire. Non capisco neanche io."

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   mi ha fatto piegare   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mia madre: "Non può capire. Non capisco neanche io."
> 
>     mi ha fatto piegare   

 

Tua madre è troppo avanti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## starise

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In bocca al lupo 

 

grazie!   :Very Happy: 

anche se a quanto ho sentito... sarà dura, soprattutto in algebra... e soprattutto con il prof. Rao!   :Confused: 

----------

## knefas

n3m0 sei un grande, ma la mamma anche di piu'!  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *knefas wrote:*   

> n3m0 sei un grande, ma la mamma anche di piu'! 

 

ue' ue'  :Wink: 

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> mi ha fatto piegare

 

Anche a me, giuro  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo dire che è un peccato anche perchè netphone permetteva di telefonare gratuitamente sui fissi nazionali....   

 

Ma chi è stato secondo voi il genio da concepire di scriverlo in .hta (HTml Application) con ActiveX per IE????

Io cerco sempre una discreta visibilità per tutti i siti che faccio....

Cmq nessuno ha qualche idea per farlo andare??? Mal che vada uso skype....

----------

## Cazzantonio

[quote="Mr.Evolution"] *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma chi è stato secondo voi il genio da concepire di scriverlo in .hta (HTml Application) con ActiveX per IE????
> 
> Io cerco sempre una discreta visibilità per tutti i siti che faccio....
> ...

 

un genio del crimine sicuramente   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque a me andava male anche provandolo sotto windows (quasi da risultare non usabile), dubito che sotto wine le cose possano migliorare   :Wink: 

Ho provato a mandare una vagonata di insulti all'assistenza tiscali ma sono stati abbastanza impermeabili alle offese

Una sola volta ho ricevuto una mail indietro che diceva che avevano in cantiere il progetto di rendere disponibile tale programma su piattaforme differenti.... non ne ho saputo più nulla ed è passato più di un anno...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Qualcuno che sa solo quello. Un incompetente, come ne è pieno il bel paese (e forse il mondo, fuori non so!)

----------

## thoeni

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Cmq nessuno ha qualche idea per farlo andare??? Mal che vada uso skype....

  ...beh, ma con Skype i numeri di rete fissa li chiami a pagamento  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anche io ho scritto a Tiscali, ma non mi hanno neppure risposto...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lan

ehhehe che dire, Complimenti alla mamma! :D  :D

----------

## knefas

Oggi ho avuto la mia avventura... c'era il temporale ed è caduta la connessione, riconnetto e va regolarmente in TIME-OUT.  Volevo controllare con il 187 se la linea era a posto, a volte è già successo che c'è un guasto, e sono sempre il "primo che lo segnala"...oggi avevo gia' l'umore variabile che mi ha mollato la tipa  :Sad:  , ma va beh, chiamo, chiedo e...

operatore: e' davanti al PC?

io: certo! (retorica la domanda direi)

op: provi a fare una connessione

io (gia' scazzed): va in TIME-OUT.

op: mi dica il numero dell'errore

io (depresso): non ho numeri di errore, sono su Linux, volevo solo controllare se la linea era...

op (non mi lascia finire la frase): d'altro canto sul cd di Alice c'e' scritto che va solo su PC e Mac, su linux non funziona

io (ridendo tra me e me): non ho mai usato il CD, volevo solo controllare se la linea...

op: ...la gente non legge, poi chiama e si aspetta che noi si fa miracoli, cheggia' non sarebbe nostro compito le configurazioni

io (ridendo ormai palesemente): mi scusi, ma guardi che avere Linux non e' reato...

volevo continuare, ma essendo da solo era anche poco divertente. Cosi' l'ho salutato cordialmente, ho richiamato, ho beccato un altro, ho segnalato il guasto e adesso va.

----------

## CarloJekko

@nemo

Ho saputo che hanno iniziato a criptare la rete wireless perchè qualcuno si divertiva a fare l'hacker... ne sai qualcosa  :Question:   :Wink: 

P.s. ma quand'è che facciamo vedere gentoo un pò in giro... alla mia facoltà (ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni) non sanno neanche cos'è un computer  (anche qualche professore)..ma dove viviamo...

----------

## lavish

Ho preso la rivincita! Accendo il pc mi connetto al server e vedo che è sconnesso! OMG penso, chiamo subito la telecom! 

Insomma... sapete qual'era il problema? Mio padre era inciampato sul doppino che si era staccato... stralol!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche alla mia ragazza è successa una cosa del genere. i suoi hanno fatto il contratto con tele2 x le chiamate. non ha ancora l'adsl. da quando l'ha fatto (che coincidenza -  alla faccia della privacy) telecom - libero hanno iniziato a chiamare proponendo offerte per i piani telefonici. suo padre esasperato nell'arco di una settimana avrà ricevuto una cosa tipo una quindicina di telefonate. una media di 2 al giorno cmq. la cosa ha smesso quando:

- buongiorno sono della telecom

- riattaccato.

- buongiorno sono di infostrada

- riattacato.

certo hanno una bella concorrenza. però hanno stracciato veramente i ma--ni.

un po come la telefonia mobile. non le sopporto più le pubblicità. sto diventando intollerante e ... anzi dopo un po sortiscono l'effetto inverso.

----------

## Lestaat

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> certo hanno una bella concorrenza. però hanno stracciato veramente i ma--ni.
> 
> un po come la telefonia mobile. non le sopporto più le pubblicità. sto diventando intollerante e ... anzi dopo un po sortiscono l'effetto inverso.

 

Verissimoooooo!

Quell'Adriana Lima sarà anche una gran gnokka ma la sola vista mi fa venire l'eritema ormai.

L'altra cavallona ormai è parte integrante dell'arredamento televisivo tanto che (fateci caso) li notete più gli spot della vodaphone?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## torshind

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Quell'Adriana Lima sarà anche una gran gnokka

 

4 stelline...

4 neuroni...

2 dementi...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  la cosa ha smesso quando:
> 
> - buongiorno sono della telecom
> 
> - riattaccato.
> ...

 

ahaha idem  :Very Happy: 

Cmq tempo fa mi chiama la telecom.

.

telecom: vorremo proporle rosso alice, così lei potrà bla bla bal bla bal film blabla partite blabla risparmio blabla

io: guardi potrebbe anche interessarmi ma rossoalice non è compatibile con linux.

telecom: come scusi?

io: non uso windows, non posso usare rosso alice..

telecom: ah, ha wind, allora non è utente telecom, mi scusi.

io: no, non uso W I N D O W S ho Linux

telecom: quindi ha un macintosh?

io: no linux

telecom: ah ok... allora mi scusi, arrivederci

io: no aspetti, come mai non è compatibile?

telecom: si, è un problema temporaneo, ci stiamo muovendo a riguardo..

io: ok, arrivederci

telecom: arrivederci

----------

## Ic3M4n

 -4 paperelle

- 4 gattini

- 4 stelline

- ...

- 4 sprangate sulla testa se ti becco in giro!

 from [ZOOdi105] grande programma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> nell'arco di una settimana avrà ricevuto una cosa tipo una quindicina di telefonate. una media di 2 al giorno

 

Io ho trovato questa soluzione:

 *Quote:*   

> "Salve sono tizio caio di telecom, posso parlare con chi si occupa della connessione internet/ del telefono/ dei cazzacci suoi ?"
> 
> "mi dispiace ma non c'è, dovrebbe tornare tra una settimana"
> 
> "la ringrazio, arrivederci"
> ...

 

Sembrerà strano ma ora ricevo solo sopradiche telefonate... tipo una o due al mese...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Quell'Adriana Lima sarà anche una gran gnokka ma la sola vista mi fa venire l'eritema ormai.

 

Mi sono cascate le balle del tutto appena ha cominciato a parlare nelle pubblicità... finché stava zitta potevo apprezzare il suo posteriore... le 4 stelline, 4 paperelle, etc... hanno definitivamente ucciso ogni suo sex appeal

----------

## ---willy---

bè, io ho avuto problemi con l'adsl di infostrada-libero, o quale cavolo è il nome corretto. il problema era chiaramente alla linea (ovviamente ho fatto varie prove per esserne sicuro). dopo 1 mese in cui chiamavo quasi ogni giorno, ho risolto e ho raccolto tante di quelle conversazioni da riempirci il topic, faccio il riassunto di una, durata quasi un'oretta (non enfatizzo eh, uso le parole esatte):

IO [ormai ero completamente scazz.. dopo una miriade di telefonate, non ce la facevo più]: non mi funziona l'adsl, le mie impostazioni sono corrette, credo sia un problema alla linea

TIZIA: eh, questo lo dice lei

IO: certo che lo dico io, glielo sto dicendo. il problema è proprio che dovreste dirmelo voi, invece è già la decimillesima volta che chiamo, e dopo un po' i suoi colleghi, non sapendo più che pesci pigliare, si inventano "temporanei lavori alla linea" o "magari è una cosa temporanea" e mi invitano a riprovare, ma la storia va avanti da quasi 1 mese.

TIZIA: che problema ha [scazz.. pure lei!!  :Evil or Very Mad: <--io ]

IO: non riesco ad effettuare il login, mi dà connection error - la username e la password potrebbero essere sbagliate, ma sono giuste, il log...

TIZIA: e allora sono sbagliate

IO: no, sono giuste

TIZIA: no, sono sbagliate

IO: no, sono giuste

TIZIA: no, sono sbagliate

IO: no, sono giuste

TIZIA: no, sono sb...

IO: ne abbiamo per molto? sono giuste perchè....

TIZIA [alzando la voce]: ma senta, se le dico che sono sbagliate è perchè sono sbagliate, il computer non sbaglia! blablabla[non ho sentito che diceva]...

IO [gridando per interromperla e per farla stare zitta]: OK! OK! SONO SBAGLIATE! ...allora facciamo una prova con la username e la passwd di prima connessione??

TIZIA: ...ecco, si, provi con quelle

inutile dire, stesso identico risultato  :Laughing: 

a questo punto quasi un'ora di prove, controlliamo tutte le impostazioni del modem-router, altre cose, chiede a qualche collega, ecc ecc.... . e in più ogni tanto cerca di farmi cambiare le impostazioni del pc riguardo alla rete, ed ogni volta io la fermo dicendole che non c'entra nulla perchè è un modem-router ed io accedevo tramite il browser direttamente alla pagina del modem-router.

ora viene la parte bella

TIZIA [per l'ennesima volta]: allora senta, vada a pannello di controllo, rete...

IO: ancora?? ma che sta dicendo? le ho già detto che il mio è un modem-router! non è collegato nemmeno fisicamente al mio pc! cosa vuole che c'entrino le impostazioni di windows?? il modem-router si collega anche DA SOLO!!!!!

TIZIA [ormai non sapeva proprio più che pesci pigliare anche lei]: ........senta, ma lei lo faccia! vada a pannello di controllo, ...

IO [era passata 1 ora, non ce la facevo più]: non uso windows

TIZIA [con tono di rimprovero]: eh, ma allora noi non possiamo aiutarla! non forniamo assistenza a chi non ha windows!

IO: è specificato nel contratto?

TIZIA: .......ma senta,

IO: quindi mi sta dicendo che il servizio da voi fornito è per una fascia ristretta di utenti e non lo avete specificato nel contratto?

TIZIA: no, ma...

IO: allora mi sta dicendo che chi non ha windows non può avere l'adsl?

TIZIA: certo che no, ma noi non possiamo risolvere i problemi di tutti!

IO: ah, meglio ancora! fate un trattamento diverso a seconda di chi avete davanti! che io sappia è una cosa illegale....

TIZIA: senta, cosa le devo dire...

IO: facciamo così, io l'adsl non la voglio per navigare in internet, la voglio per bellezza, è chiaro? ho il modem-router, e  ci voglio collegare quello ad internet, così....solo per il gusto di vedere il led della dsl acceso, posso? o nel contratto c'è  scritto che non si può? glielo dico io, posso. quindi ora lei o mi risolve il problema, oppure mi dice chiaramente "non  siamo capaci di risolvere il problema", dopodichè io denuncio il decadimento del contratto per inadempimento da parte  vostra, faccio l'adsl con un altro operatore e mi levo dai c...... .

e lei, dopo 1 mese di telefonate, e 1 ora al tel, sapete che dice?????????????

TIZIA [timidamente]: senta, faccio la segnalazione di guasto.....

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ........... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ragazzi, scusate! non credevo venisse così lungo!! autorizzo i moderatori a picchiarmi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

no non picchiatelo!!!

ne ha già subite troppe poveretto!

----------

## ---willy---

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> no non picchiatelo!!!
> 
> ne ha già subite troppe poveretto!

 

troppo gentile  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> no non picchiatelo!!!
> 
> ne ha già subite troppe poveretto!

 

Mi sembra che non siamo mai passati alle pene corporali  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *PXL wrote:*   ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica?? 
> 
> Oh certo, accade puntualmente la seguente scena: 
> 
> La signorina: "Salve, con chi parlo?"
> ...

 

Come si dice! Complimenti! E complimenti alla mamma.

A me invece una volta per strada mi ha fermato una tizia del cepu (riassunto):

Tizia Cepu: Salve, siamo della CEPU! Sarebbe interessato a un corso di informatica?

IO: (Incuriosito da cosa potevano mai insegnarti al cepu) Non lo so, mi dica + approfonditamente di cosa tratta, sa studio già informatica all'università.

TC: Si, i corsi bla bla lavoro bla bla windows bla bla office bla bla certificati microsoft bla bla...

IO: Ho capito di cosa si tratta, gli argomenti non mi interessano.

TC: Si, ma è importante per il mondo del lavoro bla bla le fissiamo un colloquio a casa.

IO: Le ripeto che studio informatica all'università, e se mai mi dovessi laureare (cosa per niente improbabile) il mio titolo sarebbe oggettivamente di livello superiore al vostro.

TC: :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  bip bip bip (tre secondi di pausa) Cosa le posso dire, i miei migliori auguri.

IO: (nella mia mente) Tiè (+ gesto scaramantico)

----------

## CLod

ma cosa è il servizio alice ti aiuta???  :Confused: 

----------

## SMiL3

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ma cosa è il servizio alice ti aiuta??? 

 

dev'essere uno spyware che spedisce alla telecom tutti i siti che visiti (con IE...) in modo che loro possano "aiutarti" mandandoti del buon sano spam personalizzato!

ho capito male? :Very Happy: 

cmq a me hanno solo chiamato per rossoalice e non siamo neanche arrivati al sistema operativo, non voleva proprio dirmi la velocita' effettiva della connessione, continuava a ripetere "noi le assicuriamo una velocita' sufficiente a scaricare le nostre bla bla bla"...

 :Confused:   ->  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

racconto la mia....

M$ ITALIA: Buongiorno parlo con l'azienza "pincopallino"?

IO:si... mi dica

M$:Posso parlare con un responsabile?

IO:si... mi dica

M$:bla bla.... le interessa diventare punto M$?

IO:no

M$:perche'?

IO:perche' quando posso sconsiglio vivamente di usare M$

M$:come mai?

IO:giro di parole per dire che non lo ritengo affidabile e che preferisco il mondo GPL&Co

M$:ah ok..... buona giornata

IO:buona giornata a lei..

Sono sceso poi a mangiare con il ghigno sulla faccia..... ma proprio me dovevano chiamare? :lo:

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono sceso poi a mangiare con il ghigno sulla faccia..... ma proprio me dovevano chiamare? :lo:

 

In realtà ero io che volevo la conferma che non saresti passato alla concorrenza  :Laughing: 

----------

## u238

eheh, in effetti è divertente prendersela cn i "tecnici" di telecom...

guardate qui: http://www.sonk.it/mp3tin.htm

e scaricatevi sti mp3 di 1 povero disgraziato alle prese cn i tecnici di tin.it. Era rimasto 1 settimana senza connessione..e dopo decine e decine di telefonate si è "stufato" e ha iniziato a tartassare di chiamate i centralini... fanno morire dal ridere  :Wink:  ...occhio che ci sono anche parolaccie  :Wink: 

P.S.: E' un'amico di un mio compagno di univ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *PXL wrote:*   ti hanno mai chiamato per partecipare a un corso di informatica?? 
> 
> Oh certo, accade puntualmente la seguente scena: 
> 
> La signorina: "Salve, con chi parlo?"
> ...

 

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

sei un figo (:

putroppo a me arrivano a casa lettere per partecipare a concorsi di modello o presentatore televisivo  :Sad:  cosa avete voi che io non ho?  :Razz: 

riporto una cosa simpatica che mi è successa con un commerciale telecom...

dunque arriva questo giovanotto vestito a festa e col portachiavi dell'alfa (hehehe che caso  :Wink: ) strafigo in bella mostra, tutto sorridente e acomodante; (stavamo pensando di tornare a telecom dopo la disavventura di fastweb tuttora in corso...)

vabbè questo intorta uun po' mio padre con prezzi e tariffe, poi mi chiama dalla sala per fargli qualche domanda più tecnica, immediatamente mi informo se mettevano a disposizione un ip pubblico, (cosa che mi era stata garantita anche col commerciale di fastweb... bah....  :Sad: ) non sapendo cos'altro chiedergli (e per fargli apprezzare di più lo stipendio) l'ho buttata sulla banda minima garantita... lui mi guarda e mi fa:

"come banda minima garantita?"

guardando il suo compare e sogghignando riguardandomi... è logico che se con winmx scarichi da un 56k non puoi scaricare a 100kb... (col sorrisetto arrogante permanente), io gli rispondo, si ma in caso di sovraccarico della rete, telecom garnatisce un livello minimo di banda?

è passato da così  :Smile:  a così  :Sad:  heehhe ovviamente non sapeva che pesci pigliare...

odio quando cercano di farmi apparire stupido  :Neutral: 

avrei apprezzato di più una risposta tipo...

guarda sono un commerciale, posso informarti solo sulle tariffe, per le questioni più tecniche prova a chiamare l'assistenza clienti.

ma la risposta guarda che se scarichi da winmx... non mi è andata giu davvero  :Razz: 

----------

## knefas

 *u238 wrote:*   

> P.S.: E' un'amico di un mio compagno di univ... 

 

E' un genio!!  :Smile: 

(anche se ovviamente nn tutto e' cosi'...cioe'...insomma,dai!!!)

----------

## Trifaux666

io ho fastweb e ste cose fino a poco tempo fa erano all'ordine del giorno: ci sono tecnici bravi, mentre quelli della parte commerciale sono incompetenti, ma almeno hanno la coerenza di passarti i colleghi tecnici (e per il passaggio la linea cadeva raramente)

mi sono fatto cambiare la centralina ethernet _6_ volte perchè ero sempre riuscito a fonderla

un volta ho detto che la centralina non funzionava (era vero) e che avevo linux: "la faremo chiamare da un tecnico che sappia usare il suo sistema operativo al più presto" --> mi ha chiamato, ca..o se era esperto  :Smile: 

ci mancava poco di avere sta scenetta al servizio clienti --> 

 OP "salve, xxx di fastweb, come posso aiutarla?"

IO "So' io"

OP "ah, ciao. cosa si è rotto stavolta?"

Dopo un po' di tempo hanno capito che facevo sul serio.

L'ultima volta mi dissero: "guardi, adesso chiamiamo la società dell'assistenza nella sua zona e le faremo sapere nei prossimi giorni perchè sappiamo che c'è molta richiesta in questo periodo"

dopo 70 minuti: "salve, è la fastweb, le comunichiamo che il tecnico verrà domani"

dopo altri 5 minuti "salve, sono il tecnico della fastweb, va bene alle 3 di domani pomeriggio?"

quando questo tecnico è arrivato "la centralina si rompe perchè lei la usa a peino regime 24ore su 24"

"ma il mio contratto con la fastweb prevede internet 24 ore su 24"

"lo so ed è giusto che la usi, però sappia che finora è stato per questo motivo che si sono rotte... le centraline non sono ancora così stabili"

con la pirelli che ho ora ci ho fatto quasi un anno... speriamo bene

----------

## diego_82

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guardando il suo compare e sogghignando riguardandomi... è logico che se con winmx scarichi da un 56k non puoi scaricare a 100kb... 

 

loooooooool

----------

